# Felisatti router



## one-off designs (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi 
I have a Felisatti router R346EC that I bought from a show a few years ago. It's not a bad tool for the money and has served me well. I think that it was modelled on a Trend 1/2 inch router and it's form and function is very similar to another Trend router that I have.
Recently I turned it on with out realizing that the chuck lock was still engaged and the lock housing shattered. It would be an easy part to replace, if I could find it, but have scoured the internet and so far drawn a blank.
Anyone any experience in finding parts for Felisatti? 

Regards, Brian Williams - One-off designs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Brian


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Brian

Yes, they did make for other manufacturers and you might well find that Miles Tool & Machinery Centre
have parts for its clone. Phil knows more about Felisatti routers than I do and will probably recognise the model number in order to tell you which DW, ELU or Trend models equate to it.
Otherwise, they were an Italian manufacturer who now belong to a Russian company and whose factory was relocated to Russia.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

one-off designs said:


> Hi
> I have a Felisatti router R346EC that I bought from a show a few years ago. It's not a bad tool for the money and has served me well. I think that it was modelled on a Trend 1/2 inch router and it's form and function is very similar to another Trend router that I have.


Hi Brian

In fact it was the other way round. Felisatti made the R346 and sold it badged for other firms, notably Metabo (OF1612, OF/OFE1812), Holz-Her (now defunct), Fein USA (RT-1800) and Trend (as the T-9). Moast of these models ceased to be 4 to 7 years back, so parts are already difficult. There are subtle variations between all of these (for example the Metabos have a dial indicator for cut depth, the Holz-Her had a lot more plastic in the body, the T-9 had a modified base casting, etc) but mechanically and electrically they are all very similar. Trend in the UK can still supply some (not many) spares for their version but the two main UK tool spares suppliers, Miles Tool & Machinery and John Carr (both on the net) no longer seem to list the model (or Felisatti routers for that matter). I'd not recommend going for Metabo spares as I've found their service incredibly poor over the last 3 or 4 years, Holz-Her are long dead (at least in power tools, the factory and some of the models went to Festool/Protool) and Fein in Europe never sold the model so I doubt they'd be much help. The only other thing is to contact Felisatti in Italy directly. Even though the router is now manufactured in Russia/China by Felisatti's parent, Interskol (notice, too the fact that Intersko; now own/make Casals/Freud routers), it is still listed (at least by the American importer). It was listed on the Italian web site until 2 or 3 years back, too.

Good luck with your hunt 

Regards

Phil

Edit: Mark, would it be worthwhile putting this sort of info together as a couple or three crib sheets rather than reiterating every time a quaetion gets asked?


----------



## Homemaster (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi to All from Moscow city!

Currently in Russia can not buy routers Felisatti. And of course no spare parts :help:

We can only buy miter saws, branded Interskol.
At the moment there is no information about the resumption of production of routers Felisatti :cray:
There are stock balance from Italy, which are not sold at retail. I hope to buy R346EC.
Freud routers are still made in Spain, and sold in Russia under the brand name Interskol. Already have won great popularity :yes4:


----------

